# Question About Upcoming Molt



## Mh987 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello!  I have a question regarding Dudley, my Chinese Mantis.  The last molt he had was pretty rough.  He got stuck, some of the lower segments of his legs broke off as well.  He molted at the bottom of the tank as opposed to being upside down.  I believe that that is because he is partially blind as well.  This happened 3 weeks ago or so.  I was going to put him in the freezer, but he expressed storng will to live...and since then has been doing well.  My question is, how can I help give him the chance for a good molt next time?  Here are some pictures of him.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 4, 2018)

I have seen posts where they advise to take a piece of double sided tape when you see he is on the verge of molting and stick his back feet to it and the the other sticky side to the top of his enclosure... So he can get the proper help of gravity to molt. This might help?!?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 5, 2018)

Yeah, that is a way you could do it. What instar is he? Try the tape idea when you see that he is just about to molt. You could also put his feet on fine fabric mesh and see if he can hold himself up for the molt. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mh987 (Sep 5, 2018)

Alright thanks!  He's a L4.


----------



## crabbypatty (Sep 5, 2018)

Can he hang at all? Even if it's just two legs it's enough. The tape might work but it sounds dangerous tbh. ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 6, 2018)

I will be praying that he molts ok!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## River Dane (Sep 6, 2018)

I would advise against tape as well, it could have unhealthy substances or your mantis might try chewing itself free. There are many older posts of members with similar issues on this forum.

Generally speaking, most members have had success by adding in nicely sized sticks and other better gripping surfaces, such as tulle. 



There are many more similar threads, just check out page 2 and later pages in the Health Issues section. It’s a fairly common issue.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 7, 2018)

I never have personally used tape I just saw it mentioned on here.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yeah, me neither.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 8, 2018)

Me neither. but I haven't had this problem before. But i would try it out if I have a chance of saving a mantis life.


----------



## Mh987 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks for the advice everyone!  So I have an update.  I took a few straws and wrapped them together and wrapped a clean/new wash cloth around them and taped it.  He went up there to molt (not too high).  Anyway, he just went through his molt.  It went fairly smoothly except the end where he got a little stuck.  Unfortunately most of his legs didn't grow back this time around either.  

After his molt though he jumped off the "stick" and has been trying to talk around (which as you guessed isn't going so well).  I'm not sure but is there anything I can do at this point?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 9, 2018)

I am glad he molted! Can you post some pics?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mh987 (Sep 9, 2018)

@MantisGirl13  He's a beautiful color!  Unfortunately, Dudley decided to jump off the man-made stick after his molt though.  He doesn't look too injured, but is laying at the bottom of the tank.  It's where I found him last time too.  I'm wondering if there's anything I can do at this point.  I feel like probably not since you're not supposed to move them the first 24 hours.  He pulled through last time, so I'm hoping that's the case again ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 10, 2018)

If you can, feed him some honey that is diluted with water.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Sep 10, 2018)

I would try what @MantisGirl13 suggested... then leave him alone for a while. Sometimes giving them alone time is the best strategy. ?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 10, 2018)

How is Dudley doing now?


----------



## Mh987 (Sep 11, 2018)

@Little Mantis. Dudley is doing great, just has his first meal actually!  I'm starting to think he is actually a she with the abdomen segments that are forming as well as the width of it's abdomen.  Either way, Dudley's eyes have cleared up a little since molting and I think he's able to see more.  Also, his legs and abdomen have straightened out a bit...I'm so happy!  Thanks for asking! ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Good! I am glad that (s)he is doing better! Looks like a yummy meal! (NOT!!!!)   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 12, 2018)

@MantisGirl13Be happy that you aren't born a mantis then?

Good  that Dudley is eating?


----------

